# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Volgograd on the Volga River

## grekk

Volgograd. It's my native place of birth and residence. The older name is Stalingrad. I don't think it could be a city of any interest except the Mamai Hill. On the top of the Hill is the very tall statue of a woman holding a sword raised up above her head as if threatening to chop off yours. Or maybe calling cowards to arms and fight. Impressive. a Holy place of Russia's history. Once hordes of invaders came here to conquer the land and the battle lasted six months. Many fell. I mean the defenders... 
Here's a link: http://mamayevhill.volgadmin.ru/09_n.htm

----------


## Ramil

The oldest name of Volgograd is Tsaritsin (Царицин)

----------


## Wowik

> I don't think it could be a city of any interest except the Mamai Hill.

 And what about**:
- Pavlov's building(house) - Дом Павлова.   ::  
- Tractor plant - Тракторный завод.
- Volga river - http://dosug-volgograd.ru/

----------


## Vadim84

Царицын

----------


## Ramil

> http://dosug-volgograd.ru/

 Ты знаешь, ЧТО я подумал, когда увидел эту ссылку?  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  http://dosug-volgograd.ru/   Ты знаешь, ЧТО я подумал, когда увидел эту ссылку?

 В меру испорченности?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Wowik  http://dosug-volgograd.ru/   Ты знаешь, ЧТО я подумал, когда увидел эту ссылку?    В меру испорченности?

 Что за жизнь пошла, уж и небо без задних мыслей голубым не назовёшь  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Что за жизнь пошла, уж и небо без задних мыслей голубым не назовёшь

 А про вагон-то как теперь детям петь?

----------


## grekk

The Pavlov's House mentioned above is the actual apartment house right across the street from the Stalingrad battle meuseum. After the war the city was a total shambles, no houses avoided bombs and shells. By Stalin's order it was decided to revive the ruined city from the ashes and almost all the ruined houses had to be pulled down in order to put up the new ones on their places except the so called Pavlov's house in respect of those fallen soldiers who had been defending themselves in that house commanded by sergeant Pavlov (24 privates). For 58 days and nights the invaders had been desperately storming the building by crashing down its wall with heavy tanks and setting it on fire in hope to smoke the Pavlov's group out from the basement and underroof space. The enemy-locked defenders of the house ran out of ammo several times and often had nothing to fight with but cold steel and bare hands. When the well armed attackers were penetrating inside through the window holes and wall breaches stepping on heaps of dead bodies, rather sure no one alive inside, they were watched and awaited by those lurking in the darkness of the house, not giving up, dying one by one, all bleeding and suffering from severe wounds and scrawling their last messages on the walls inside "one more fascist is mine", "let them know every brick here is against them", etc. Sheer hell. Many were shot point-blank but the house was not taken over. After the war the house was repaired, only one facade was left ruined as it had been, for memory's sake. Now people are living in it. 
Here is a link with clickable images (before and after): http://monument.volgadmin.ru/start.asp?np=7-2

----------


## Satsuma

Well one of the things that interests me about Russia is WW11 and the battle at Stalingrad. Can anyone find me some modern day pictures of Volograd please? I dont meen monuments I mean everyday things like streets squares and stuff. 
               Thanks,

----------


## Basil77

*Satsuma wrote:*  

> Well one of the things that interests me about Russia is WW11 and the battle at Stalingrad. Can anyone find me some modern day pictures of Volgograd please? I dont meen monuments I mean everyday things like streets squares and stuff.

 Your mistake is rather funny because "Volgograd" means "Volga city", but "Volograd" means "ox city".  ::   
This forum already has such topic. Have you seen this? http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=10744 
You can also try those links: http://www.volgograd.ru/gallery/ http://www.novostivolgograda.ru/foto/ http://images.yandex.ru/yandpage?&q=...6stype%3Dimage

----------


## Lampada

> ...
> This forum already has such topic. Have you seen this? http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=10744 ...

 I merged two topics.
___________________  
Качающийся (колеблющийся, раскачивающийся, шатающийся, волнующийся, танцующий, оживший, резонирующий с ветром) мост через Волгу (жуть!):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip0UkTna9VI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4B1wCotz_c  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNrDXUQIktw

----------

